# I didn't know that my DP is an actual condition until last week. What are some must-knows for Newbies?



## hetrixmex (Mar 17, 2015)

I've had this condition for the longest time I remember. I am 17 now and now I realize that I have this "illness" and that I need help.

Ever since I discovered that I got DP, my DP has increased in big amounts.

What are things that I must get to know before I start fighting this disorder?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

Welcome! The best thing to know is that you are NOT alone. You're not crazy, you have a treatable illness. Look around the site, recovery stories are the most helpful, in my opinion. If You just want to goof around with fellow DPrs there is always the chatroom.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

Fair warning, Frick yells at people in chat.......


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

Jeff said:


> Fair warning, Frick yells at people in chat.......


Untrue, I am just excitable.


----------



## hetrixmex (Mar 17, 2015)

Frick said:


> Welcome! The best thing to know is that you are NOT alone. You're not crazy, you have a treatable illness. Look around the site, recovery stories are the most helpful, in my opinion. If You just want to goof around with fellow DPrs there is always the chatroom.


Appreciate that Frick!


----------



## AylaStar (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome hetrixmex!

Frick said it. For me I couldn't believe that others actually had the same intense experiences as me. I lived a LONG time (longer than you've been alive) thinking I was the only one. It was fairly recent that I found out what DP/DR is. It can trigger some stuff, but once you get past that and realize that others are dealing with (and healing from) this issue it gets better. Recovery is a process. Some are lucky and get struck cured almost overnight, some have to really work at it. The point is this place has a TON of resources. Do your homework and realize that knowledge in this case can be powerful. As long as you have optimism. The recovery stories are where it's at.

Hope to see you around!


----------



## hetrixmex (Mar 17, 2015)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> Strange, when Ifirst found out about it my general DP leverls decreased somewhat.


Maybe it's because I started thinking about it too much and started fighting against it.


----------



## hetrixmex (Mar 17, 2015)

WillWin said:


> Welcome hetrixmex!
> 
> Frick said it. For me I couldn't believe that others actually had the same intense experiences as me. I lived a LONG time (longer than you've been alive) thinking I was the only one. It was fairly recent that I found out what DP/DR is. It can trigger some stuff, but once you get past that and realize that others are dealing with (and healing from) this issue it gets better. Recovery is a process. Some are lucky and get struck cured almost overnight, some have to really work at it. The point is this place has a TON of resources. Do your homework and realize that knowledge in this case can be powerful. As long as you have optimism. The recovery stories are where it's at.
> 
> Hope to see you around!


 Thank you a lot for that, gives me much hope reading stories like this! 

Are you already recovered?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Good tip, stay clear of the chat room.


----------



## AylaStar (Jan 4, 2015)

I am not recovered, but I am well on my way. Like I said, it's a process. I'm one of the ones that has to work at it harder than most, but the difference between now and then is like night and day. I have a long way to go, but already have so much more relief and strength I can't help but share it. Everyone's process is different and some have to work harder at it than others, BUT, we all have the capacity to recover and the only one's who don't are either unable or unwilling to face it and do what it takes. We're all on a path though and learning at our own paces.


----------



## hetrixmex (Mar 17, 2015)

WillWin said:


> we all have the capacity to recover and the only one's who don't are either unable or unwilling to face it and do what it takes. We're all on a path though and learning at our own paces.


I couldnt put it better than that! 

Glad to hear that you are doing great on the recovery, wish me luck on mine.


----------



## yoloking (Mar 20, 2015)

I recovered from DP/DR! http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/50120-how-to-recover-from-dpdr/


----------

